# First Week of May Destin



## Rem 742 (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone interested in splitting a charter trip during the first week of May in Destin?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 9, 2017)

Any more details? I may be interested depending on when.


----------



## Rem 742 (Apr 9, 2017)

*May 1-4*

Any of those days?


----------



## shootemall (Apr 11, 2017)

What in season at that time? This on my to do list, I'm just naive when comes salt water fishing.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 12, 2017)

Are you wanting to do inshore or offshore?


----------



## Rem 742 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Cobia*

Hoping for Cobia inshore and or whatever's biting best.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 12, 2017)

Might be interested in a trip if you did it on May 4th or 5th.


----------



## Rem 742 (Apr 13, 2017)

*May 4th*

May 4th would work for me. The prices on a 4 hr charter are steep in Destin. Divided two ways, with a tip, would be $300.00 or so each. Please check it out yourself, think about it and get back to me. Would love to find one or two more fishermen. Thanks for the reply. 
Rick Lawson 9122233177


----------

